# google+ app mobile video/hangout issue



## m0unds (Sep 4, 2011)

to anyone who uses the g+ app on a charge, have you actually been able to successfully use the video hangout feature?

i've tried it on stock ep4d and infinity, and in both cases (clean install, didn't restore the app from a backup) it invokes the front-facing camera, says "connecting", then force closes. it works fine between my wife's incredible 2 (stock) and her friend (mytouch 4g)

thanks a bunch.


----------



## futurejohn (Sep 18, 2011)

It worked for me with dwitherell's tweakstock 1.0. I used my mom's stock Atrix 2 to test.


----------



## m0unds (Sep 4, 2011)

futurejohn said:


> It worked for me with dwitherell's tweakstock 1.0. I used my mom's stock Atrix 2 to test.


huh, weird. i installed tweakstock last night (tired of random lag) and it's still not working. guess i'll mess around with it. thanks for the reply.


----------



## m0unds (Sep 4, 2011)

bumping up an old topic with an update -- if anyone else happens to be experiencing this, ping this google discussion post i started - it has attention of g+ app devs.

Force close when attempting to invoke hangout - SCH-i510/VZW Droid Charge - Google Groups http://bit.ly/zUgzWb (https://groups.google.com/a/googleproductforums.com/forum/#!msg/google-plus-discuss/gT1iu5TuyMg/Z62prIBDZCYJ - shouldn't be a session link)


----------

